# Joining birch ply carcasses - do I need screws?



## JoeSheffer (15 Apr 2019)

Hi all,

Been making some cabinetry from birch ply for my workshop and so far have been making joints with a rabbet recessed into one of the surfaces and then just clamping and gluing up the four sides into a box. I want to build a bigger unit tomorrow and don't think that this just glue approach is sensible. Should I use pocket holes or some other technique? I don't want screws to be visible from the outside and am not sure about how pocket screws or any screws would work with this kind of rabbet joint. 

I originally set out using the CDJ600 dovetailing joint on these carcasses, but found that 18mm ply was really hard work for the router and I ended up with lots of burn.

Sorry I can't post pictures on here, this is my first post. 

Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## Bodgers (15 Apr 2019)

JoeSheffer":2g2bpd5f said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been making some cabinetry from birch ply for my workshop and so far have been making joints with a rabbet recessed into one of the surfaces and then just clamping and gluing up the four sides into a box. I want to build a bigger unit tomorrow and don't think that this just glue approach is sensible. Should I use pocket holes or some other technique? I don't want screws to be visible from the outside and am not sure about how pocket screws or any screws would work with this kind of rabbet joint.
> 
> ...


Rabbet = USA
Rebate = UK


Glued rebates are a perfectly valid way to do drawers like this. Last time I made plywood drawers, I used Festool dominos. I suppose if you wanted to re-enforce your rebates, you could use dowels.


----------



## JoeSheffer (15 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the reply.

Thing is...i'm not just making the draw, i'm making the whole carcass of the shelving unit?


----------



## dzj (16 Apr 2019)

Rebate for the back, housings for shelves, dowels or dominoes for the corners.
Clamp and glue everything together. No screws needed.


----------



## transatlantic (16 Apr 2019)

A lot of the strength/rigidity comes from when you apply the backing. Depending on scale, glue might be fine.


----------

